# What can dairy goats eat?



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a way to get free outdated produce at my local grocery. Can I feed the bagged lettace, tomatoes, cukes, squash, turnips, peaches, pears, apples, peppers to my milking doe? Will any of the above taint her milk?

Right now it all goes to my chickens. Just wondering if it is ok to feed to my girl. 

Thanks, Judy (Indiana)


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

As far as I know she can probably have any of it in small amounts. Too much of anything can throw off their rumen. I haven't had any fruit/veg effect our milk. Just avoid garlic and onions. I've read they will.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Too bad you don't have a pig it'd be in heaven lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Turnips, squash, and cukes are a staple for my girls winter diet also swiss chard, beets, carrots, parsnips and apple and I do give my girls garlic and garlic greens on occasion with out it tainting the milk. Boys do not get Swiss chard or beet greens because I can't find reliable info on Oxalate content. 
They all do really well on it and it stretches my feed out a lot to be able to grow some of their roughage. Just start them out slowly and work up to reasonable portions. Too much fruit will cause the runs and is high in sugar.


----------

